
The Rape Kit’s History - js2
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/06/17/opinion/rape-kit-history.html
======
rectang
Marty Goddard: genius hacker.

> _Ms. Goddard’s insight was that the only fix for this dysfunctional system
> would be incontrovertible scientific proof, the same kind used in a robbery
> or attempted murder. The victim’s story should be supported with evidence
> from the crime lab to build a case that would convince juries. To get that
> evidence, she needed a device that would encourage the hospital staff
> members, the detectives and the lab technicians to collaborate with the
> victim. On the most basic level, Ms. Goddard realized, she had to find a
> mechanism that would protect the evidence from a system that was designed to
> destroy it._

> _Ms. Goddard had invented not just the kit, but a new way of thinking about
> prosecuting rape. Now, when a victim testified, she no longer did so alone.
> Doctors, nurses and forensic scientists backed up her version of the events
> — and the kit itself became a character in the trials. It, too, became a
> witness._

